# Need a new computer...



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Our 8 year old HP Pavilion dv6000 notebook has been through a lot and I messed up the screen trying to replace the back light - though, I should say, the light works! LOL We knew it was time for a new computer regardless, so I wanted to give it a try. It was a good learning experience...

When we bought it came with Windows Vista. I wouldn't say we hate it, but the system does run programs that I am not sure we really need and there are a good amount of error notifications these days. 

Currently, we need a computer for business spreadsheets and basic family use, which includes homeschooling that our Android tablet doesn't supoort. My husband knows Excel well, but was considering his options if we want to switch to a Mac. 

We're on a budget, not that computer savvy and not really wanting Windows 8. I could just buy another used notebook to stick with what we know but wondering if we should move on.I guess I'm in the same boat with my Windows phone.

Any advice and advice is appreciated!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

moorethemerrier said:


> We're on a budget, not that computer savvy and not really wanting Windows 8. I could just buy another used notebook to stick with what we know but wondering if we should move on.


The best deal out there is an off-lease laptop from eBay. It comes with everything, including monitor, so it's generally going to be less than a desktop computer. If you know what you're looking for you can get a good running Windows 7 laptop (dual core processor, 4GB memory, decent sized hard drive) for around $100.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with Nevada, although I haven't seen any decent ones at $100., but for about $200.00 you should be able to get a good Win 7 laptop. Plus Microsoft will be offering a free upgrade to Windows 10 (shudder!) to everyone with Win 7 and 8 computers. My laptop is Win 8, and with classic shell downloaded it really works very much like a Win 7.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I agree with Nevada, although I haven't seen any decent ones at $100., but for about $200.00 you should be able to get a good Win 7 laptop. Plus Microsoft will be offering a free upgrade to Windows 10 (shudder!) to everyone with Win 7 and 8 computers. My laptop is Win 8, and with classic shell downloaded it really works very much like a Win 7.


The thing is that tablet computers have taken a large part of the market share away from laptops, but businesses are still leasing laptops at approximately the same rate. When those laptops go off lease they don't have as active of a market as they did even a year ago. That's depressed the price for used laptops.

Here's a pretty good one for $95.65, plus $17.90 shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121630693985

Windows 7 Pro, Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB memory, 250 GB hard drive, and wifi. Not a bad deal for the price.

Your best deals are laptops without an operating system, or sometimes even without a hard drive. Since the computer isn't operational without doing a little work they have to sell them as a not working item, which narrows the market considerably. I bought a similar laptop to the one above for a friend recently for $55 in that condition. I loaded Windows 7, bought a new battery ($12), and then mailed it. It's a nice machine that should be contemporary for another 5 years.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, but you've computer savvy, Nevada, and probably have a copy of Win 7 hanging around. The rest of us schmuks would have to purchase a copy of Win 7 in addition to the computer. :shocked:

That being said, I've purchased many a computer from E-Bay and have never had any problems whatsoever. I do purchase ones that come with a license for the operating system as I'd rather pay a few bucks but know I'm legit with Microsoft. If I were in the market for a Win 7 laptop, I'd be tempted by this one at $185.00 free shipping. Even comes with a 1 year warranty and has the Win 7 license. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Laptop-C...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf3714b67


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

That's true - I'd have to buy Windows 7, though the one Nevada shared did have Win 7 pro. Buying "as is" concerns me, so a 1 year warranty on even a $200 laptop would be great.

Thanks - you both have been helpful.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

moorethemerrier said:


> That's true - I'd have to buy Windows 7, though the one Nevada shared did have Win 7 pro. Buying "as is" concerns me, so a 1 year warranty on even a $200 laptop would be great.
> 
> Thanks - you both have been helpful.  I'll keep you posted!


The problem with buying a used laptop for $200 is that you can find brand new laptops for that price.

http://www.frys.com/product/8084644?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

There are additional warranty services for computer purchases through auction sites, by separate companies, you plug in the information on the product and purchase date and you're covered.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

The only thing I will say with regards to this (as others have covered the bases) is that I work on a lot of HPs and Dells, and by FAR the HP dv6000's break the most. In fact, the last 3 I've worked on, as WELL as the one I used to own, all had screen or inverter board issues. It's a VERY common issue with that model.

So moral of the story - normally I'm a proponent of fixing up stuff if it doesn't cost that much, but NOT with that particular laptop model.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Here's a pretty good one for $95.65, plus $17.90 shipping.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121630693985


hmm, a laptop "customized" by someone who can't figure out how to turn pictures right side up? Wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole.



Belfrybat said:


> If I were in the market for a Win 7 laptop, I'd be tempted by this one at $185.00 free shipping. Even comes with a 1 year warranty and has the Win 7 license. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Laptop-C...119?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf3714b67


This one's a little better bet, but I'd go for a better quality machine. Compaq is one of HP's comsumer-grade lines. I pretty much stay with HP Elitebook because they're what I'm familiar with, but Dell Latitude is pretty good too; beyond that, stay away from anything with a glossy screen and you're probably OK. (No one puts glossy screens on machines meant to actually work for a living; they only go where the target market is looking for bells, whistles, and flashy appearance, and doesn't care about quality or durability.)

Ebay can be a real minefield for computers if you don't know exactly what you're looking at. If that's the case, if you stay with sellers that are Microsoft Registered Refurbishers you'll have a better chance of a reputable seller and a good machine. Or buy elsewhere; most of the big online vendors sell good refurbished laptops for not much more than you'd pay on Ebay, like this one:
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/hp-elit...b-160gb-dvd-win-7-professional/278629563.html


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Kung said:


> The only thing I will say with regards to this (as others have covered the bases) is that I work on a lot of HPs and Dells, and by FAR the HP dv6000's break the most. In fact, the last 3 I've worked on, as WELL as the one I used to own, all had screen or inverter board issues. It's a VERY common issue with that model.
> 
> So moral of the story - normally I'm a proponent of fixing up stuff if it doesn't cost that much, but NOT with that particular laptop model.


That's why I was wondering if it was time to move on to a different operating system even if I was comfortable with catering to this particular model's quirks. Most of the keys came off (the children helped), the hard drive went a month after the warranty was up, the battery didn't last long and we had to be careful to not let it overheat. At this point, it's like buying the same old junker vehicle because you know what to expect. 

It seems everyone has their fave and nemesis system - throw some older PC model likes and dislikes out for me... I am not opposed to desk tops, all in ones since our computer will be stationary, I just need one that is kid friendly - meaning decent size screen, no touch screen and processor fast enough to handle a few of their games.

Nevada, you make a great point... Though would Acer be a good investment? I should say I don't mind paying for a higher quality refurbished system. At this point in my life, buying new and the newest models is more of a risk than buying a used, well reviewed system. Faulty reasoning?

Shin, like square trade, right?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

moorethemerrier said:


> Most of the keys came off (the children helped), the hard drive went a month after the warranty was up


The children helped with the hard drive dying too. Laptop hard drives are made as tough as they can make them, but they're still fragile mechanical devices. They're made to be moved around some, but lots of fast jerky movements, being bounced around on a couch or bed, being set down hard on a table, a jittery slide across a desk, etc. will drastically shorten their life.



> I am not opposed to desk tops, all in ones since our computer will be stationary


Then forget about laptops, and get a desktop. They're cheaper, last longer, and are cheaper & easier to fix. Laptops are great if you need to move it around, but not the best choice if it's going to sit in one spot all the time anyway.


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Any thoughts on this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271224687281?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

moorethemerrier said:


> Any thoughts oh this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271224687281?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Those are good, but "freshly repainted"?!? What on earth happened to them that they needed repainting? I'd maybe consider that if they were super cheap, but it seems a little overpriced to me.

Other than that, Dell Optiplex is a good choice; all I've seen are pretty good quality. That one is slim; they also come in compact and full size. Small is nice, but the bigger the better for easy, cheap repairs. The full size towers use all standard off-the-shelf parts, but the smaller ones use some custom parts that would be a lot more expensive to replace.


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Dell optiplex systems were popular! I am not finding it any cheaper anywhere else, unless I want to fix it myself. What price should I be looking for?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

moorethemerrier said:


> Nevada, you make a great point... Though would Acer be a good investment? I should say I don't mind paying for a higher quality refurbished system.


I'm not really a brand-conscious person. I buy computer equipment on specification. You'll find the same components in all brands. The only real difference is in customer service, but I take care of my own computer equipment so I don't care about that either. As Kung pointed out, there are certain models that have inherent problems, but we usually aren't aware of service records until after it's too late.

People ask me what I use for a workstation. I have a Lenovo laptop, but I only selected it because it had what I wanted and was on sale. I wouldn't have hesitated to buy a different brand. I've had it for almost 6 years and it still meets my needs, so I have no plans to replace any time soon. It's had problems over the years I've owned it. I've replaced the monitor panel, battery, and even the keyboard (that one was my fault). I've also added memory. My workstation needs are modest and I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

moorethemerrier said:


> Any thoughts on this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271224687281?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Well, being as I just rebuilt two computers because the motherboard and power supply went bad on a few of those exact computers.... LOL

Seriously, they're not bad. My best guess on these is that they work well for a few years and then you *may* have to replace a motherboard or power supply on these. Long as a local tech can do that, they're good.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

moorethemerrier said:


> Wow! Dell optiplex systems were popular! I am not finding it any cheaper anywhere else, unless I want to fix it myself. What price should I be looking for?


Well, it looks like that's not that bad a price for one with a 19" monitor, but those repainted ones still look fishy to me. And if you're not in a hurry, usually a better deal shows up before long.

If you can find a monitor, keyboard & mouse locally, you should be able to get the computer for under $100. I see monitors for a few bucks at yard sales all the time, and thrift shops often have good keyboards & mice for a couple bucks.

Speaking of locally, don't forget to check with local computer shops. Lots of folks just throw away perfectly good computers when they get a new one, and shops may have some sitting around for cheap.


----------



## moorethemerrier (Apr 1, 2011)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Well, it looks like that's not that bad a price for one with a 19" monitor, but those repainted ones still look fishy to me. And if you're not in a hurry, usually a better deal shows up before long.
> 
> If you can find a monitor, keyboard & mouse locally, you should be able to get the computer for under $100. I see monitors for a few bucks at yard sales all the time, and thrift shops often have good keyboards & mice for a couple bucks.
> 
> Speaking of locally, don't forget to check with local computer shops. Lots of folks just throw away perfectly good computers when they get a new one, and shops may have some sitting around for cheap.


I think most of those that know nothing about the inner workings of a computer are swayed by cosmetics... Like me.  

I'm going for it because we are in a semi-hurry, though the kids have loved their 3 week break from school... We're getting to the point that we need a second computer anyway, so I will be on the lookout locally for a second computer!

Thank you all for your help!


----------

